# Yongnuo 622-Cs & Nissin 866 mkIIs



## p4ddy100 (Oct 25, 2013)

Hi, 

I have some of the 622C radio transmitters which work great in ETTL with my Canon 700D and Nissin D886 mk2s. Shots come out nice and no real need for FEC tweaking.

If I want to be really creative though and use the flash in Manual mode it wont fire/flash, any thoughts on steps needed? I change mode on the back of the flash and I see it auto change to manual on the flashgun display, just no "flash"..

If I had any issues I, to be honest, was expecting the other way round ( ie no ETTL but Manual ok)


----------



## spturtle (Oct 25, 2013)

Have you tried manual flash settings on the camera? The flash isn't going to change the camera settings (through the YN622) so you may be giving it contradictory commands. I can check later.


----------



## p4ddy100 (Oct 25, 2013)

Started working tonight in manual.. No idea why


----------



## gshocked (Jan 21, 2014)

Hi,

I've learnt this the hard way. These YN622c triggers are great but a little temperamental. If all else fails don't be afraid to do a full factory rest. To do this you will need to hold down a few buttons for 3 seconds. 

Reset the 622s to factory default settings. (Hold [CH SET] and [GP Set] until the Status 
indicator flashes red/green three times, then release



Also download this PDF. Its a revised instructions for these triggers:

http://www.diyphotographystuff.info/wp-content/uploads/2012/09/The-Other-YN622C-User-Guide.pdf

Good luck!


----------

